# Can't decide on image, need help



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

So, since I have named my yard haunt I wanted to make something nice to give out on Halloween. This will have my website and just a nice keepsake for the kids. My plan is to make postcards to hand out with the candy. Someday, I might do up a t-shirt or two. You never know! 

Anyway, here are the two images. I really like both but I just can't decide.

IMAGE #1










IMAGE #2










I will say this, I think #2 would look awesome on a black T-shirt.


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

I realy like the first one - has a spooky look to it, like a fog rolling in


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think I'm leaning toward the 1st one too.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

The first one!!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I vote for #1 too - but you're right about the 2nd one looking great on a black t-shirt.


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

#1 for your cards.....it's tame,but not lame.
Option 2 would make a [email protected]$$ shirt.


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Everyone I have show this too today has pick #1. I think #1 will be used for the cards, but if I ever get to do a shirt #2 is the winner. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

#1 reminds of of something out of a werewolf movie


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

try changing the color of the font on the first of maybe just outline the red in black. I like the first but there's just something missing.


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Denhaunt said:


> try changing the color of the font on the first of maybe just outline the red in black. I like the first but there's just something missing.


I thought about this so I tried it.

What do you all think about this?


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Like the design first off. A lot. Very eerie. 

My immediate gut impression was #1 over #2. The colors in #2 just didn't do anything emotionally for me. The type was predominant and I thought that took away from the mood of the design--if you were going for eerie.

Between #1 and #3, I think I still like #1 the best. I think I favor #1 because the moon looks like it is illuminating the type and the foreground fog. I like the balance of colors in #1. It's crisp and clean and speaks to me.

In #3, the foreground and background feel equally weighted and I feel like there's too much going on with the type. Particularly if you want to make this a postcard. 

I do think the URL in #1 could read better. I think the drop shadow detracts from it's legibility especially with that font and type point. Because the type is a deep red color against a blue/gray background it's also harder to read and maybe harder to find your site as a result.

BTW went to your site and love the what I believe might be your haunt name sign (with the skeleton and lantern). Nicely lit in the photo. Now it's making me think our yard should get a name....

Look forward to seeing more of your yard as it comes online. Wow a 22 year haunter!!


----------



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

I like the re-do! Looks awesome


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice work!


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Spookie said:


> Like the design first off. A lot. Very eerie.
> 
> My immediate gut impression was #1 over #2. The colors in #2 just didn't do anything emotionally for me. The type was predominant and I thought that took away from the mood of the design--if you were going for eerie.
> 
> ...


I am going to change to font on the site addy and maybe a color change too. Pic coming soon!


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Okay here is the new version with the fix on the website address.










And here is what will be on the back!










I have to send this in this week so I can make sure I get them before Halloween. Always with the short deadlines.:lolkin:

Well, crap I see a typing error all ready. It should read, "Visit landofnightmares.com to see all *your* fears come to life!" :lolkin:

That is what I get for working on three projects at once.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I like the black words with the red outline best. With the white fog.


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

Just a correction -

Instead of "All you fears come to life", it might outta read "All your fears come to life"


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Okay, this is waaaaaay overthinking this, but:

the typeface on the reverse is a bit "happy" i.e ..rounded & fat. A typeface that is more angular or irregular might look better...this type reminds me of storybooks not hauntings. Is the October 31st, 2008 line needed? If that is removed, it will give you more space for the salutation. Maybe if the two H's in Happy Halloween were made a bit bigger than the rest of the font, it would stand out more. I like the typeface called.....oh- what's it called? Splint? Something like that....
you did a nice job! 
I love the t-shirt idea!

d5


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

it looks great. go with the last one , but do fix the wording on the back card like stars said.


----------

